# changing flourescent to LED tubes



## fearless510 (Jul 15, 2017)

Changing out T12 bi-pin flourescent tubes to T8 LED tubes single pin. The standard single pin tombstones are fatter than the bi-pin tombstones. Therefore the new t8 LED tubes do not fit in the fixture. Are there different single pin tombstones to replace bi-pin tombstones that are not as wide so the single pin led tubes will fit in the fixture


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

fearless510 said:


> Changing out T12 bi-pin flourescent tubes to T8 LED tubes single pin. The standard single pin tombstones are fatter than the bi-pin tombstones. Therefore the new t8 LED tubes do not fit in the fixture. Are there different single pin tombstones to replace bi-pin tombstones that are not as wide so the single pin led tubes will fit in the fixture


I would keep those Bipin socket and get correct led bipin tubes they are so common so exchange it to correct verison .,,

was this a 8 foot HO tube ??


----------



## fearless510 (Jul 15, 2017)

frenchelectrican said:


> I would keep those Bipin socket and get correct led bipin tubes they are so common so exchange it to correct verison .,,
> 
> was this a 8 foot HO tube ??


these are four ft. I happen to have a bunch of them that are not returnable


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

fearless510 said:


> Changing out T12 bi-pin flourescent tubes to T8 LED tubes single pin. The standard single pin tombstones are fatter than the bi-pin tombstones. Therefore the new t8 LED tubes do not fit in the fixture. Are there different single pin tombstones to replace bi-pin tombstones that are not as wide so the single pin led tubes will fit in the fixture


You're in California and you can find ANY T-12 fixtures ?

I'm astounded.

Title 24 drove T-12 lamps off the market AGES ago.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

fearless510 said:


> Changing out T12 bi-pin flourescent tubes to T8 LED tubes single pin. The standard single pin tombstones are fatter than the bi-pin tombstones. Therefore the new t8 LED tubes do not fit in the fixture. *Are there different single pin tombstones to replace bi-pin tombstones that are not as wide so the single pin led tubes will fit in the fixture*


Not that I have ever seen. IMO it is WAY more work than it's worth to try and retrofit these fixtures. 
4' single pin are an odd and rare lamp. They exist, but you will not see very many fixtures using them.

Unless you are saving thousands of $$ by using what you have, forget it and get inexpensive 4' bi-pin LED. I pay around $6-7 ea. You'll probably pay at least that for two single pin sockets.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

fearless510 said:


> these are four ft. I happen to have a bunch of them that are not returnable


Four foot high output ? if I am reading this correct ?? 

the fixures housing are at same length in most case but the tombstone setting is differnt .,, why not talk to someone with those 4 foot single pin to see if they can sell to someone and you can get correct 4 foot leds either in common standard bipin or high output bipin arrangement. 

there should be someone able swap those for that.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Not that I have ever seen. IMO it is WAY more work than it's worth to try and retrofit these fixtures.
> 4' single pin are an odd and rare lamp. They exist, but you will not see very many fixtures using them.
> 
> Unless you are saving thousands of $$ by using what you have, forget it and get inexpensive 4' bi-pin LED. I pay around $6-7 ea. You'll probably pay at least that for two single pin sockets.


I agree with that Pete.,, the single pin four foot verison that I dont see very often over here too.,, but ya there is around.,, 

to OP the best bet is just swap from HO tombstone to single pin socket both are should be the same size so it should swap without much issue. 

if those led tube say run without ballast make sure you make a note of that due you will have line voltage at the tombstone. ( by put a warning sticker on it or something to keep other pepoles alert on it.)


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

get Type A LED T8 or buy double ended power supply Type B LED T8


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @fearless510!

Are you trying to get the job to fit what you have or were the bulbs purchased for this job specially but in the wrong style?

I wouldn't invest too much labor swapping tombstones when the proper bulbs could be had for less effort.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

telsa said:


> You're in California and you can find ANY T-12 fixtures ?
> 
> I'm astounded.
> 
> Title 24 drove T-12 lamps off the market AGES ago.


Big Orange and Big Blue still carry quite a bit of T12 lamps. They don't give a damn about Title 24, they care about $$$. They still sell T12 fixtures!


----------

